# ichat et pc?



## xavax (18 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Si j'utilise ichat puis je discuter avec un pc pour avoir les meme fonctionnalités?
 Quel logiciel faut il mettre sur le pc? google talk ne prend pas en charge la video alors je ne sais pas si c'est possible avec autre chose.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## naas (18 Mai 2008)

skype pc et mac c'est le plus simple pour la mise en place.


----------



## xavax (18 Mai 2008)

oui mais je trouve ichat vraiment bien fait au niveau visio et son. Ca marche du tonnerre entre de mac... JE me demande si AIM ne fonctionne pas mais faut que j'essaye avec la personne qui a le pc et je ne voudrais pas qu'elle installe 15 logiciels pour rien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2008)

xavax a dit:


> oui mais je trouve ichat vraiment bien fait au niveau visio et son. Ca marche du tonnerre entre de mac... JE me demande si AIM ne fonctionne pas mais faut que j'essaye avec la personne qui a le pc et je ne voudrais pas qu'elle installe 15 logiciels pour rien...



Avec iChat, tu peux faire de la "visio conf" avec un PC équipé du logiciel de chat AIM, ça fonctionne très bien ! 

Par contre, t'es pas dans le bon forum, là. On y va !


----------

